

 Mandatory course load limits for undergraduate students? - dlo
http://pgbovine.net/undergrad-course-limits.htm

======
at-fates-hands
This is incredibly important and something all universities should look at.

When I was in the school of architecture at a Midwest university, if you took
under 18 credits, you were considered part-time. Without being full-time,
you'd lose your scholarships and a ton of other benefits full-time students
received like free health care.

At the end of every semester I was completely burned out. My architecture
classes and studio time consumed 85% of my time. My other classes were easy to
shrug off and I ended up not trying very hard. As a result, my GPA suffered
and my sleep habitats were horrible. Nearly every holiday my parents would
tell me how lethargic and underweight I was compared to when I was in high
school playing varsity hockey.

Students torture themselves every year because they have to. I just wish this
type of thinking were around in the late 90's, I could've used it and probably
would've stuck with architecture instead of changing majors to keep my
academic scholarships.

